# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Peixes >  Mauligobius maderensis

## Filipe Pacheco

_Mauligobius maderensis_



Espécie encontrada em poças litorais, e algumas com água de baixa salinidade. Fácil de manter, embora agressiva com outros da mesma espéecie ou aparentados; pode comer os peixes mais pequenos que ele.

Tamanho:15 cm

Distribuição: Madeira e Canárias

----------

